# BVI berth available - 22Oct - 2 Nov



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

We have a 4 cabin (and 4 heads) Norseman 43 for 22Oct to 2Nov. There is an empty cabin available for approx 500 (Double) or 600(single). There are five of us - two couples and a male. We are 50 something active snorklers. We love the rum punch at sunset.
Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''d love to join you but can''t. I just got back from two weeks in the BVI. I was a fill in for an empty bunk on that one too. That group was in their 30''s, I''m 59. Might fit in a little better. LOL.

Good luck.


----------

